

Inspired by UsesThis I created this site for Hacker News - dkasper
http://hnsetups.com
Inspired by usesthis.com and the response here http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1880797 I created this site: http://hnsetups.com/<p>Feedback welcome! It's a little sparse, so design advice would be extra helpful.
======
bigmac
Dave did a nice job on this. I found that it summarizes me pretty well, so I'm
going to add a link on my profile that points to it. Might be kind of nice to
have it automatically do that a la hackernewsers.

------
karanbhangui
I would suggest requiring a token in one's profile to prove authenticity.

